# M&P differences?



## CC (Jul 31, 2010)

Are there any major advantages to consider with an M&P S & W .40 caliber vs. a non-M&P model? I'm most interested in defensive and range shooting. Thank you!


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

S&W put a lot of energy into developing the M&P line in order to win big agency orders for years to come. They're pretty much state-of-the-art on all levels... many little tweaks that all contribute to excellent reliability and value. To me, THAT'S the major advantage... the overall product. Grip insert choice and general ergonomics is one of the obvious differences... I like the feel and natural pointability a lot!


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree. The M&P is state of the art in every way. If you like a striker fired pistol, it would be hard to do better.


----------

